# Happy Halloween 🎃



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Happy Halloween 👻

Enjoy the photo I took this summer of the Phantom of the Opera at Universal Studios in Florida.

Do any of you have special plans or have you attended any costume parties? Feel free to post favorite Halloween stories or musical memories!!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I did play a Halloween concert Saturday...in costume...


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

nope, I'm just going to the vigil Mass for All Saint's Day tonight and going home to practice

they dont celebrate holloween in Pennsylvania on the 31st of October for some reason. I never really figured this out, but each town picks its own night for thier holloween night. All the trick or treating goes down on that night. Alot of towns even have holloween parades where they close down the main drag and the whole town turns out for the parade. They just do it in the middle of October on a random weeknight

but all the trick or treating in my town went down last week so tonight is just Monday


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

mbhaub said:


> I did play a Halloween concert Saturday...in costume...


Looking good there mbhaub!! Were you performing Halloween related music at the concert?

PS: You give serious consideration about using that photo as your avatar image.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a few friends (only a few) who think Halloween shouldn't be celebrated because of evil spirits or the Sanderson Sisters or whatever, so today I'm celebrating Reformation Day. My friends won't be offended, and I still get to hand out candy.


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Manxfeeder said:


> today I'm celebrating Reformation Day


Yeah. That's it. Sola fide, sola gratia, solus Christus, sola scriptura.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Hogwash said:


> Looking good there mbhaub!! Were you performing Halloween related music at the concert?
> 
> PS: You give serious consideration about using that photo as your avatar image.


Maybe I should use it as the avatar, the 52 year old picture now in use is seriously outdated.

Yes - it was a real Halloween concert and lots of fun to play:

Night on Bald Mountain
Funeral March of a Marionette
Witches ballet music from Verdi's Macbeth
Dance Macabre
Firebird Suite
Symphony fantastique (mvmts 4 & 5)

The conductor came dressed up as Dracula. Should have played the scene from Swan Lake but we figured only us die hard Universal Horror films fans would get it.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Perfect costume for the ladies.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

For the ladies? Now, now, now....these days anyone can wear this!


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Best haunted house in the neighborhood 🎃


----------



## KlassikerDronning (3 mo ago)

Hogwash said:


> Happy Halloween 👻
> 
> Enjoy the photo I took this summer of the Phantom of the Opera at Universal Studios in Florida.
> 
> ...


Since WEEN is one of my favourite holidays, I did my own house party! I was Wednesday of course🌒🎃👻☠🧙‍♂️🧙‍🧙‍🧛🏻‍♂️🧛🏻‍♀️🦇🐈‍⬛🕷🕸🏰


----------

